# Gunt-themed RE8 mod



## Witthel (May 30, 2021)

So here's something that popped into my head while playing Village and refused to leave it.


Ralph is Ethan
Faith is Mia.
Xander is Rose
Gator's The Duke
The lycans are a-logs
The first aid meds are bottles of Maker's Mark

Anyone who's more knowledgeable of the Guntverse than I am are free to add to this.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (May 30, 2021)

Go the fuck outside...


----------



## scallion (May 30, 2021)

Dumb furfag


----------



## break these cuffs (May 30, 2021)

Please make more threads


----------



## Radical Cadre (May 30, 2021)

But where's Jim!?


----------



## AltisticRight (May 30, 2021)

What the fuck is an RE8 and what's capital V-illage.
Oh?





I'll contribute if OP buys me a copy, send it to Zhongnanhai, FedEx next day shipment.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (May 30, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> But where's Jim!?


Heisenberg because they're both based shitposters.


----------



## Witthel (May 30, 2021)

Alright, I now realize that making a thread based off of Discord shitposting wasn't a good idea.



AltisticRight said:


> What the fuck is an RE8 and what's capital V-illage.
> Oh?
> View attachment 2216330
> 
> I'll contribute if OP buys me a copy, send it to Zhongnanhai, FedEx next day shipment.


Just give me your card info and you'll get it right away.


----------



## Revo (May 30, 2021)

Ethan sacrificed his life against monsters to save his daughter unlike ralph,
It's a shame to compare ralph with ethan.


----------



## Vetti (May 30, 2021)

I opened this thread expecting a mod to be in development. The reveal was very disappointing.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 30, 2021)

Witthel said:


> So here's something that popped into my head while playing Village and refused to leave it.
> 
> 
> Ralph is Ethan
> ...


Don't forget the merchant is a literal walking talking gunt.


----------



## Slav Power (May 30, 2021)

You're overthinking it, all you need to do is to make The Duke, The Gunt. That's it.

Also my fav character from RE8 btw


----------



## AncientPhosphur (May 30, 2021)

But the only unlikeable character in the game was Mia


----------



## Cat Phuckers (May 30, 2021)

Radical Cadre said:


> But where's Jim!?


Getting smokes. He'll be back someday.


----------



## Ethanol Ralph (May 30, 2021)

The the fuck are you talking about nigga?


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (May 30, 2021)

You fuckers don't need a mod. You already got the Duke to carry the Gunt.


----------



## Fougaro (May 30, 2021)

Witthel said:


> Alright, I now realize that making a thread based off of Discord shitposting wasn't a good idea.


As much as I love _Resident Evil VIII_ myself, it really wasn't. For making this thread, your social credit score has been lowered. Comrade Xi is not amused.


----------



## Witthel (May 30, 2021)

Fougaro said:


> As much as I love _Resident Evil VIII_ myself, it really wasn't. For making this thread, your social credit score has been lowered. Comrade Xi is not amused.


So can I make a thread saying Taiwan is a territory of the PRC to get it back up?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 30, 2021)

Slav Power said:


> You're overthinking it, all you need to do is to make The Duke, The Gunt. That's it.
> View attachment 2216641
> Also my fav character from RE8 btw


You just have to change his dialog to recordings of Ralph.


----------



## DragoonSierra (May 30, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> You just have to change his dialog to recordings of Ralph.


Get MC Jarbo on that. That guys splices audio like a pro


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (May 31, 2021)

Slav Power said:


> You're overthinking it, all you need to do is to make The Duke, The Gunt. That's it.
> View attachment 2216641
> Also my fav character from RE8 btw


>The Duke is on the same level as Ethan Ralph
How dare you.


----------



## Pruto (May 31, 2021)

Why do you think about them when you play video games?


----------



## Witthel (May 31, 2021)

Pruto said:


> Why do you think about them when you play video games?


Like I said, this started off as shitposting between friends while I was playing Village and I was dumb enough to think it warranted a thread.

Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Bathsalts (May 31, 2021)

Witthel said:


> So here's something that popped into my head while playing Village and refused to leave it.
> 
> 
> Ralph is Ethan
> ...


This idea is absolutely retarded which means somebody has to make it.


----------



## Monster Zero Ultra (May 31, 2021)

I like the idea tbh


----------



## Edilg (May 31, 2021)

If we're going to do this it has to be a total conversion mod that makes the game into a rail shooter and The Duke (Da Gunt) is now the playable character.
Mantsu can be all three of those vampire chicks but instead of man blood they want baby blood.

Resident Evil Ate: The PILLage


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 31, 2021)

Witthel said:


> Discord


You poor child.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Jun 1, 2021)

Slav Power said:


> You're overthinking it, all you need to do is to make The Duke, The Gunt. That's it.
> View attachment 2216641
> Also my fav character from RE8 btw


But The Duke is actually useful.


----------



## BadGoy1488 (Jun 1, 2021)

Can pantsu be mother miranda? Since it was fun to believe she was gonna take the baby when the three of them still lived together. But instead of taking it for some dumb ass, stupid ass ritual.....it's so she can have sex with it....and you gotta shoot her in her big fuckin nose


----------



## Pigtoad (Jun 2, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Go the fuck outside...


ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jun 8, 2021)

Isn't it Resident Evil *7*: Village? Not Resident Evil 8?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 9, 2021)

Gezz, instead of modding games, make your own games. I'd like to see some Plants Vs Gunts or even Ralph: Shadow Gunts


----------

